# Few at Portland already



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 12, 2021)

Few here already , I’ll add if more show up. There are several other non bicycle vendors here also


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 12, 2021)

Few more , this will be it today , will post more later in the week on my next trip over , it should be really busy by then


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 12, 2021)

thanks for the pics , there great   from bicycle larry


----------



## b 17 fan (Jun 13, 2021)

We are planning on Wednesday , always a great time


----------



## whizzerbug (Jun 13, 2021)

wish i could be there maybe  next year


----------



## Rambler (Jun 15, 2021)

Thinking about going on Wednesday, how is the turnout this year? Approximately how many vendors?


----------



## fatbike (Jun 15, 2021)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Few more , this will be it today , will post more later in the week on my next trip over , it should be really busy by then
> 
> View attachment 1428624
> 
> ...



I see Ted Lusher is there.


----------

